# 5.11 Tactical Pants?



## AbsoluteZzZero (Aug 12, 2008)

Does anyone here wear the 5.11 tactical pants? Im ordering some online because Ive heard really good things about them. The only problem with getting the over the web is the fact that I cant try them on.  Does anyone know if they run pretty true to their sizes?  Some pants that I have are "32" and when measured theyre actually 35s.  So Im just wondering if I need to account for any of that..

Thanks!


----------



## KEVD18 (Aug 12, 2008)

the one thing i can tell you about ordering uniforms online is dont get them customized. what i mean is if they offer to hem them for free, dont do it. you often cant return merchandise that has been altered. get them home, try them on(account for post laundering shrinkage and what not) and decide whether they will work. then pay the five buck to have them hemmed. trust me this will save you mucho aggrevation


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Aug 12, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> the one thing i can tell you about ordering uniforms online is dont get them customized. what i mean is if they offer to hem them for free, dont do it. you often cant return merchandise that has been altered. get them home, try them on(account for post laundering shrinkage and what not) and decide whether they will work. then pay the five buck to have them hemmed. trust me this will save you mucho aggrevation



I have to get them hemmed. They only come un-hemmed in khaki and that doesnt work for me. I wish I could and thats what I was looking at, but that option is a no go..


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2008)

www.galls.com

Full line, free hemming. And I think I've been able to return hemmed pants.


5.11 makes good stuff.


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 13, 2008)

Love my 5.11 Tac pants, only problem was that they faded rather quickly.  This was solved with their new Taclite Pro Pants.   They have the same pocket setup as the classic 5.11's, but with a lighter weight, and more fade resistant poly/cotton blend as opposed to the 100% cotton Tac Pants.  http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_6073_5_11_taclite_pro_pants_dark_navy/


----------



## apagea99 (Aug 13, 2008)

Those look really cool and the price seems reasonable enough. Can you buy them anywhere besides online? And are the reinforced knees comfortable? I'm having flashbacks of the Tuffskins pants I had to wear as a kid with those bullet proof knees that seemed kind of itchy


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 13, 2008)

Very comfy.   I dont remember if my cotton ones shrank in the wash or ran a size small, but that was the only things.  They were still very comfy though.  I bought my first pair at a local Public Safety supply store and the rest online.  They are very popular with the PoPo so ask the locals and see if they know where you may be able to get them around you.


----------



## Flight-LP (Aug 13, 2008)

Love them! I have the original and the new Tac Lite Pro in multiple colors. They are well built, very comfortable. They do fade over time if you get the black or navy ones (I wear the lighter colors), but you will be hard pressed to find a better made pair of pants. I find the size isn't really smaller than normal, just more form fitting. I wear a 34" and have to wear the 36" for comfort, I have one 34" pair and they do fit, but aren't as comfortable and tend to bind. As I am moving all around every day, I have to have some room to "wiggle" around............................................


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 13, 2008)

Flight-LP said:


> Love them! I have the original and the new Tac Lite Pro in multiple colors. They are well built, very comfortable. They do fade over time if you get the black or navy ones (I wear the lighter colors), but you will be hard pressed to find a better made pair of pants. I find the size isn't really smaller than normal, just more form fitting. I wear a 34" and have to wear the 36" for comfort, I have one 34" pair and they do fit, but aren't as comfortable and tend to bind. As I am moving all around every day, I have to have some room to "wiggle" around............................................



In better words, what I was trying to sayh34r:


----------



## Jon (Aug 13, 2008)

Except that you aren't wearing them as Global Security Contractor wear


----------



## Grady_emt (Aug 14, 2008)

Jon said:


> Except that you aren't wearing them as Global Security Contractor wear






Never claimed I was


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Aug 14, 2008)

Grady_emt said:


> Love my 5.11 Tac pants, only problem was that they faded rather quickly.  This was solved with their new Taclite Pro Pants.   They have the same pocket setup as the classic 5.11's, but with a lighter weight, and more fade resistant poly/cotton blend as opposed to the 100% cotton Tac Pants.  http://www.thefirestore.com/store/product.cfm/pid_6073_5_11_taclite_pro_pants_dark_navy/



The Taclite Pros were my first choice, but _everyone_ is out of stock until at least october - and thats when I need them.  Something about 5.11 having production problems with them..

So I think Im going to order two pairs of black and one pair of khaki in the regular cotton version.. B)


----------



## firemedic7982 (Sep 4, 2008)

I have to side with Flight-LP on this one yet again . You will not find a better, more comfortable pair of pants. I have them in Black, blue, and khaki. They all fade over time, but all pants fade over time. Buy them... you will be happy with them.


----------



## AbsoluteZzZero (Sep 4, 2008)

I got them in a few days ago and I LOVE them! They are so comfortable and built like a tank! lol


----------



## John E (Sep 5, 2008)

*I've got some 5.11 tactical...*

shorts that I like a great deal with one exception. The cargo pockets, the ones that run down the sides of the leg have less depth than my other uniform pants do. I don't know if that only applies to the shorts or not but I usually carry a small notebook/pen in my pocket and it fits great in my other brand of pants but not in the 5.11's.

I find it a bit odd as they really play up the "tactical" angle and the pockets I'm referring to are definitely shallower than any I've seen on other "tactical" pants, so much so that some of the items specifically meant to be placed in them won't fit. Other than that, they're very durable, reasonably priced especially when they're on sale at the local uniform store and of course they've got that whole "tactical" mystique thing going on...

John E.

I also use the 5.11 "tactical" undershirts, mainly cause they're nicely made, decently priced, and conveniently placed on a rack near the cash register at the store, the "tactical" part is just a bonus...;^) Holding out for some "tactical" briefs...


----------



## Flight-LP (Sep 5, 2008)

What items are "specifically meant to be placed in them"?

The pants pockets are slightly bigger I believe, i'd have to check as I do not own a pair (no shorts allowed?) They are still the best, especially the TacLite Pro's. They are light, fade, stain, and water resistant, and they come complete with a belt. All for under $40! Now if I could only make my butt look good in them, I'd be o.k....................................


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 5, 2008)

John E said:


> I also use the 5.11 "tactical" undershirts, mainly cause they're nicely made, decently priced, and conveniently placed on a rack near the cash register at the store, the "tactical" part is just a bonus...;^) Holding out for some "tactical" briefs...



I have a 5.11 long sleeve polo, just because it's freakin impossible to find a grey long sleeve polo *Anywhere* this time of year (didn't have time for online shopping), and that crappy supply justified the $38.00 price I had to pay. I have a tattoo on my arm, and have to cover it, hence the long sleeves.  =)

Anyway, I like it...pretty stout, but comfortable.

Sorry if this was a derail...I blame John E  =D


----------



## Jon (Sep 6, 2008)

John E said:


> ...I find it a bit odd as they really play up the "tactical" angle and the pockets I'm referring to are definitely shallower than any I've seen on other "tactical" pants, so much so that some of the items specifically meant to be placed in them won't fit. Other than that, they're very durable, reasonably priced especially when they're on sale at the local uniform store and of course they've got that whole "tactical" mystique thing going on......



The pockets are smaller because they are designed to hold small things... and stay out of the way when I don't have anything in the pocket. BDU pockets are bigger and hold more stuff... but do I really need all that space? When I wear BDU's the pockets often seem overly baggy and not really needed.

And I agree with the "tactical" mystique. As one of our members said once:
"Spray paint it black and add some velcro, and you can call it tactical and charge more".

I wear them because they are well made and comfortable.


----------



## GonnaBeEMT (Sep 6, 2008)

"Self-adjusting comfort waistband lets you stretch and bend with ease" 
Am I correct assuming this means elastic on the sides of the waist band?


----------



## John E (Sep 6, 2008)

*You're right...*

about the BDU's. I just thought it curious that they make the pockets smaller when the legs on the shorts could easily hold a pocket the same size as the BDU's.

As for things meant to fit, there are any number of again,"tactical" items that are sized to fit into BDU pockets, first aid kits, magazine holders, etc. that are commonly used by the guys that "tactical" pants were designed for. 

It's a small thing, no pun intended, just wish the pockets were about an inch deeper/longer down the leg. Especially cause the local uniform store puts the shorts on sale pretty frequently for a really good price. I'll still be buying more of them.



John E.


----------



## Jon (Sep 6, 2008)

Pistol mag goes in the mag pocket on the left thigh.

5.11 has a thigh-holster pant out through BrigadeQM that has pockets for .223 mags. 

Otherwise, the mags should probably be in the pockets on the vest you are wearing... either load bearing... or 5.11 fishing vest.


----------



## liftwithlegs (Sep 6, 2008)

We recently had a local supplier bring 5.11 EMS pants in to show us. They were awesome! Loops for scissors had a snap and velcro closure, the pants were soft but looked like they can take abuse. I will definatly be buying at least one pair.


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 6, 2008)

Ok, I bought my first pair today. One of the local military surplus/LEO supply stores had them in stock. I fell in love with them first thing!

I also needed some decent black shoes that can take a beating and some polishing and decided on the 5.11 ATAC 6 low cut boots. They're great....can't wait to break them in!

The next thing is waiting for my uniform shirts. They're being custom embroidered just for my class and should be done by Wednesday...I hope.

Thanks for the advice on the pants guys! I'm getting some money from my family for my birthday, so I'll be buying another pair soon (online this time now that I know what size I need and I won't be in a hurry for the 2nd pair).


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 6, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> The next thing is waiting for my uniform shirts. They're being custom embroidered just for my class and should be done by Wednesday...I hope.



What're you having to put on your shirts? Just curious since we're both in TN  =)


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 6, 2008)

Blacke00 said:


> What're you having to put on your shirts? Just curious since we're both in TN  =)



I'm not exactly sure :blush: We were given instructions to go to a specific store, try on a blank shirt, and pay for 2 of them to be made, but they never actually showed us what they'll have on them....probably something with the school logo and EMT student? I'm sure the word STUDENT across my chest will instill my clinical patients with amazing amounts of confidence


----------



## Blacke00 (Sep 8, 2008)

apagea99 said:


> I'm not exactly sure :blush: We were given instructions to go to a specific store, try on a blank shirt, and pay for 2 of them to be made, but they never actually showed us what they'll have on them....probably something with the school logo and EMT student? I'm sure the word STUDENT across my chest will instill my clinical patients with amazing amounts of confidence



Something like this maybe?


----------



## Jon (Sep 8, 2008)

T shirts or polos?


----------



## apagea99 (Sep 8, 2008)

Jon said:


> T shirts or polos?



Dark green polos B) I tried on a blank one and it was nice and comfy. I hope it stands up to my toxic sweat as most green shirts get "bleached" spots on them the first time I wear them and sweat a little. :wacko:


----------

